# Stream PC Video to tivo?



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey guys, ive been looking around this site for a few hours, but I cant find any way to stream home movies I took that are on my computer to my Tivo Series 2 DVR via the wireless connection I have. Is there any way to do this using a windows PC?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Tivoserver


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks for the responce. however, it only allows items recorded from tivo to be recorded, not home videos made. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Standalone?
Then use tivo desktop and TiVo go back.


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

I can see how to transfer from tivo to the computer, but i want to go from computer back to the tivo. I dont see this option on Tivo Desktop.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

here's a thread with more info for you 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3909425&&


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

I did some searching and found some answers, but have more questions.

Is there a "Go Back" program? I saw that you had to have the server running (I do,) but I dont see my PC at the bottom of the Now Playing list. 

I enabled Home Network applications under music photos and more, but I dont see any option to pull the videos from my computer.

What format must files be in, and what folder do I put them in to watch them on the tivo?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

mpeg 2 or .tivo is the file type 
put them in My Tivo Recordings found in My Documents.


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for all your help. Any recommendation for a free program to convert to mpeg 2?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

lots of options there
videora I think is good.


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

I downloaded videora, it seems to be a program for finding files, not modifiying previous videos to mpeg2?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

:Videora TiVo Converter is a free video conversion application developed by the creators of Videora. It allows you to convert your regular PC video files (avi, mpeg, etc) into the proper video format that your TiVo understands."

http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/TiVo/


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Damn Gunny you beat me to it...


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

you guys are amazing. A+ thanks for all the help, great forum here


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

shhh
I'm trying to maintain the image of being a totally unhelpful jerk


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

one last thing, when i use the tivo option on videora, it only produces files that are 134k big that are .avs files... am I doing somthing wrong?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I have not used the software so.... have you read all the documentation? Try checking their fourm: http://www.pspvideo9.com/fourms/index.php?c=8&sid=e63b7f3cbedc4f1053663cd7e103d5f8


----------



## Kaczman (Oct 8, 2006)

that link doesnt lead anywhere, but ill be sure to read the documentation.


----------



## bman12 (Sep 7, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> I have not used the software so.... have you read all the documentation? Try checking their fourm: http://www.pspvideo9.com/fourms/index.php?c=8&sid=e63b7f3cbedc4f1053663cd7e103d5f8


Fixed Link:

http://www.pspvideo9.com/forums/index.php?c=8&sid=e63b7f3cbedc4f1053663cd7e103d5f8


----------

